# gasket problems



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I have 2 Mirro canners and I've never had a problem with the gaskets like this before. When I got these canners one had the old style gasket(gray/tan) and the other one had a black one. The lids have always been interchangeable without any problem.

I had to buy a new gasket a while back(black) and I can't get the thing to work on either canner with either lid. I've put the gasket in hot water, oiled it lightly and I can't get the lid to budge more than a hair.

Any suggestions that might help get it to work? It's really putting a cramp into my production of pinto beans tonight:hair.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Have you tried flipping the gasket over?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Yep, tried that too, everything short of standing on it and doing the twist. 

I did a light coat of oil, but tomorrow I'm going to go heavier and see if I can get it to slide.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/mirroparts.htm

Try this link. Some Mirro years are split. I ran into this problem a couple years ago. The modle number will be the same but the year will be different. There may be 2 different gaskets for the same modle number but the year will be different.
It will be on the bottom of the canner.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Agree with Cliff - sounds like the wrong gasket for your model. If so even if you ever do get it closed you won't be able to get it opened again.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

It's the right gasket. It's identical to the gray one with the exception of color and it's a tad firmer, being new.

I'm going to try and soak it longer in hot water and oil it again and hope I can get it to work today....


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

Terri what happened?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I still haven't gotten it to work...:hair

I just don't get it:sob:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Does it lay flat on the canner? Have you checked to make sure the lids aren't nicked or have any burrs which could catch? Have you checked the notched pieces of the canner? Have you tried putting the gasket on the canner and setting the lid on top (without locking it in place) and leaving it for a few days?

I know you already tried it but mine was in upside down and wouldn't work. Flipped it over and it was fine. I had one of those grey gaskets and had to buy a new black one too.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I've tried and checked all that you mentioned, but leaving set on the canner for a couple of days. I'll try that and see if it'll do any good.

This is so darn irritating!


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I had a similar problem with my 30 year old Presto canner. I called the manufacture and they sent me a call tag to send the canner in and they determined the canner was defective and they sent me a new one.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I was gifted a Mirro canner from my sister a few years ago and it had a black gasket. My original canner had a gray gasket. The black gasket leaked water very badly. I couldn't get it to hold pressure. I took a micrometer and measured the thickness of the black gasket and it wasn't as thick as the gray gasket. I ordered a new gasket (gray) and haven't had a problem since. I bought two new canners (Mirro) a few years ago and both came with black gaskets. I haven't used them yet (don't even think I needed them), but I am wondering if I am going to have a problem with them. They are the style with the round three-piece ball-shaped weight on them.


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

please tell me where you got the thicker better gray gasket .I also have trouble getting my canners to seal with the new black gaskets. and have to wiggle the lids and oil em up ect till they seal this is dangerious and a great agrevation


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> I was gifted a Mirro canner from my sister a few years ago and it had a black gasket. My original canner had a gray gasket. The black gasket leaked water very badly. I couldn't get it to hold pressure. I took a micrometer and measured the thickness of the black gasket and it wasn't as thick as the gray gasket. I ordered a new gasket (gray) and haven't had a problem since. I bought two new canners (Mirro) a few years ago and both came with black gaskets. I haven't used them yet (don't even think I needed them), but I am wondering if I am going to have a problem with them. They are the style with the round three-piece ball-shaped weight on them.


please let me know where the better grey gaskets are available I also am having problems with the black gaskets


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> I was gifted a Mirro canner from my sister a few years ago and it had a black gasket. My original canner had a gray gasket. The black gasket leaked water very badly. I couldn't get it to hold pressure. I took a micrometer and measured the thickness of the black gasket and it wasn't as thick as the gray gasket. I ordered a new gasket (gray) and haven't had a problem since. I bought two new canners (Mirro) a few years ago and both came with black gaskets. I haven't used them yet (don't even think I needed them), but I am wondering if I am going to have a problem with them. They are the style with the round three-piece ball-shaped weight on them.


Sally, you are in the hot seat now. Fess up where they come from


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know whether they are still available, but I got mine from Cook's Corner (NOT to be confused with the Cook's Corner biker bar in California - hee hee). I ordered it back in Oct. 2001. It was gasket #S3440. I went to their website and they don't carry parts for Mirro anymore.

http://www.cookscorner.com/

According to Pressure Cooker Outlet, they say if your canner was made before January 1983, you need gasket number 3440. My big canner was made May 1982 and it has the gray gasket. The smaller canner was made in April 1990 and came with the black gasket which wouldn't hold pressure. I ordered the s3440 gasket and it fits perfectly. I don't know if there is a difference in s3440 and plain 3440. The gray gasket is thicker than the black gasket. If you are having a problem with the gasket being too thick, this might not be your answer.

http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/mirrogaskets.htm

Accor


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

thank you for the info my canners are from the second hand store so I'm doing some trial and error also


----------

